# A secure saddle?



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

It doesn't matter what kind of saddle you have, you can fall off. IMO your instructor should be looking at your seat rather than getting a "more secure saddle". If you want something to hold on to, get a neck strap. 

Your friend moving barrels shouldn't be the end of the world - heck even our racehorses have to deal with dogs running around, kids, ponies, and ride around cross country and show jumps. Fair enough the horse got an initial fright, but I'm thinking it is you who is anxious about the moving barrels, not the horse. 

Besides all of this - if you want to get a western saddle, get one. Don't pay any notice to what your friends are saying - do what is right for you because it isn't them who has to ride the horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For a more secure saddle than English, someone in Australia shouldn't have much doubt:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

As mentioned by bsms, an australian saddle definitely is more secure than the english and also lighter than a western saddle.

With regard to your back stiffness, I did take up jogging for awhile after I had been in a car accident (rear ended). Despite having gone through physio treatments, my back was just not getting there. I tried it as an experiment and in my case it did work. I only jogged slowly and in a relaxed manner as I was trying to get some swing movement going in my shoulders and I think most importantly I only jogged on an old soft dirt road that helped minimize concussion. You might also want to think about taking up yoga. It's great for stretching muscles, getting your body more flexible and helps build your core strength. The more flexible and relaxed you can stay when riding the easier it is for your body to stay in balance and adjust quickly to those unplanned changes in direction that horses excel at.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would suggest a barrelracing saddle.

They have a deep seat, a long horn and usually have a felt seat so your butt really stays in the saddle.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks guys and no I was not scared of the barrels. She became terrified of them when my friend rolled them and the second one went flying and went to hit Smarty in the chest. She went flying backwards and ever since she is terried of being anywhere near barrels, especially if they are moving she will run away.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

You could try training her to not be scared of barrels.


----------



## existentialpony (Dec 4, 2012)

Aussie saddles are incredibly secure, and I agree about the barrel saddle-- my everyday Western saddle is a barrel saddle with a suede seat & fenders, and although it gets dirty easily (frequently blue from my jeans...) that saddle may as well be crazy glue!

Another option is to pick up a grab strap for your english saddle... they look like this...
http://www.arcaros.com/images/products/detail/6607.JPG
...and are a cheap solution in the "having something to hold onto" deparment. Also-- wear full-seat breeches! Those will help you stay stuck.


----------



## onuilmar (Feb 8, 2013)

For the grab strap, aka "oh crap strap," we just use a stirrup leather and put it over the neck. (No iron, of course.) Usually we use it when jumping and want to grab more than a handful of main. 

That's a really cheap and quick solution while you're thinking about something more expensive/more permanent solutions. 

Just an idea.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

We have also used a Belt LOL


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Stock saddle with big kneepads is probably your best bet. Well, none of that should be a substitute for a good seat so try to develop that, but do it in a saddle with big kneepads, maybe fairly snug fit too (mind you though, if it’s a snug fit and you get loosened up it will be harder to get back in).


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

If a different saddle is what it will take to make you feel confident, then by all means, ignore your friends and get what you are comfortable in. I think one thing you need to keep in mind, is that if you are terrified and nervous before you even get on, she is going to be tense and nervous as well, which will make her more inclined to spook and dash.

If you think calm, happy thoughts, she will realize its all ok. If you are perched up there picturing the last time she spooked and you fell off, she is going to feel that and be thinking "good god, if she is terrified, I should be too! are there alligators over there or something?"

Picture how you want your ride to go in your head. Picture a calm, relaxing ride with no barrels/ alligators  and keep your head up, shoulders back and BREATHE. It sounds like she is feeding off of your nerves, so even if you truly are nervous, fake it! plaster a smile on your face, tell silly jokes to your instructor, sing a song, just do something to get your body to relax. 

I was giving a lesson to a give on this huge spazzy warmblood- he was all but running away with her, spooking, etc. She was getting more and more stressed and worked up, so he was too. I put her on a 20M circle and made her sing to me- (twinkle twinkle little star lol) she focused on singing, her body relaxed, horse heaved a huge sigh of relief and worked like a dream. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> You could try training her to not be scared of barrels.


Easier said than done. This is my horse's arch nemesis. I've tried for 2 years to train him out of it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Somethings just aren't meant to be 
But it never hurts to try a few times.


----------

